# Just took propranolol for first time



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

...took 10 mg 3 hours ago as a trial run before tomorrow's meeting and eventually a wedding.

left arm is kind of tingly and feels like my blood sugar is a little low, other than that I feel great. breathing feels good which is most important.

are these side effects normal or does anyone else ever feel tingly from this stuff? I felt kind of weird before taking it, so I may have to give this another go tomorrow.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

I never noticed a tingly effect in my arms. Just started taking propranolol myself last month for SA and HBP. Probably in the last 45days i've only taken it a few times. Started off with only .5mg which I could really feel but now it seems I need to take 20mg to feel any sort of effect. I am starting to notice the head rushes after standing up too. I heard a lot about mixing propranolol with klonopin so i tried 20mg propranolol with .5mg klonopin and it kept me pretty calm for hours which was nice.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

yoou will be so busy at thede events you wont notice any side effects

remember to breathe deep and slow and to not tense up your muscles


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

howardfan said:


> I never noticed a tingly effect in my arms. Just started taking propranolol myself last month for SA and HBP. Probably in the last 45days i've only taken it a few times. Started off with only .5mg which I could really feel but now it seems I need to take 20mg to feel any sort of effect. I am starting to notice the head rushes after standing up too. I heard a lot about mixing propranolol with klonopin so i tried 20mg propranolol with .5mg klonopin and it kept me pretty calm for hours which was nice.


nice. yea I took 20 mg today for meeting this morning and it went well and didn't blush or get too ahead of myself...something I do when I'm nervous. I was pleased with the results. but I do notice I get more hungrier than usual on it and I need food to keep my blood sugar high.

have you ever tried propranolol with anything else besides klonopin? I have a script for xanax and was thinking of combining it for big events coming up. maybe try 40 mg propranolol with .5 xanax. just want to feel bullet proof and take it all in. I'll maybe look into klonopin as well and thanks for any input guys.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Scott154 said:


> nice. yea I took 20 mg today for meeting this morning and it went well and didn't blush or get too ahead of myself...something I do when I'm nervous. I was pleased with the results. but I do notice I get more hungrier than usual on it and I need food to keep my blood sugar high.
> 
> have you ever tried propranolol with anything else besides klonopin? I have a script for xanax and was thinking of combining it for big events coming up. maybe try 40 mg propranolol with .5 xanax. just want to feel bullet proof and take it all in. I'll maybe look into klonopin as well and thanks for any input guys.


That's good that you tried it, I get kind of pale when I take it because it drops your blood pressure obviously, but other than that I beam with confidence knowing that I can't blush. I can hide my anxiety inside, it's just having it show on my face is what embarrasses me.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm already really pale so I don't think propranolol can make me anymore white 

@Scott154 - I have never taken xanax before but I would think mixing it with propranolol may have simular good results since xanax is in the same family as klonopin. I would try it out 1st before a big event and see what happens.


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

Jcq126 said:


> That's good that you tried it, I get kind of pale when I take it because it drops your blood pressure obviously, but other than that I beam with confidence knowing that I can't blush. I can hide my anxiety inside, it's just having it show on my face is what embarrasses me.


hey man, how are things going with you?

I'm glad I took you up on this as it really is a great drug. I wish I could calm my mind more and stop my nervous swallowing I sometimes get. Other than that, I sat at the head of the table with the president of my company and 6 other coworkers and did very well in the meeting. I liked how it kept from my heart from pounding and not getting overworked the best.


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

howardfan said:


> I'm already really pale so I don't think propranolol can make me anymore white
> 
> @Scott154 - I have never taken xanax before but I would think mixing it with propranolol may have simular good results since xanax is in the same family as klonopin. I would try it out 1st before a big event and see what happens.


thanks for the input howardfan.

do you mean trying it out combined with xanax? I already tried propranolol out by itself, so I think that's what you meant.

it seems like the more someone takes propranolol, the more you need for it to work the next time. do you seem to agree with this jcq? this would make the med hard to predict the correct dosage for the big events.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Scott154 said:


> hey man, how are things going with you?
> 
> I'm glad I took you up on this as it really is a great drug. I wish I could calm my mind more and stop my nervous swallowing I sometimes get. Other than that, I sat at the head of the table with the president of my company and 6 other coworkers and did very well in the meeting. I liked how it kept from my heart from pounding and not getting overworked the best.


Things are good man the Celexa has really made me feel great. I told you the mental doesn't change, but the physical is GONE which makes the mental a bit easier to deal with. The main thing I think of on Inderal is, no matter how nervous I am they will NEVER know because I show no symptoms besides confidence on the outside, so just go with it because I guarantee you they aren't thinking "hey this guy is nervous" or "hah his face is red he's embarassed" etc good luck


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

propranolol sounds a lot like propofol lol i know they are two completely different drugs
one is an anesthetic used in extreme cases to induce sleep (example, michael jackson) or in pregnancies and surgeries so Propranolol is basically a non-selective beta blocker, that is, it blocks the action of epinephrine and norepinephrine and often used to treat Post Traumatic Stress Disorder

Sounds good


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Arisa1536 said:


> propranolol sounds a lot like propofol lol i know they are two completely different drugs
> one is an anesthetic used in extreme cases to induce sleep (example, michael jackson) or in pregnancies and surgeries so Propranolol is basically a non-selective beta blocker, that is, it blocks the action of epinephrine and norepinephrine and often used to treat Post Traumatic Stress Disorder
> 
> Sounds good


Propranolol is alright, good for peripheral (but not mental) symptoms of SA. Just don't attempt heavy exercise while on a beta blocker, it's really not all that fun when your heart can't beat as fast as it needs too to keep your body functioning efficiently during heavy cardiovascular training.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Propranolol is alright, good for peripheral (but not mental) symptoms of SA. Just don't attempt heavy exercise while on a beta blocker, it's really not all that fun when your heart can't beat as fast as it needs too to keep your body functioning efficiently during heavy cardiovascular training.


So being a beta blocker that means it treats PTSD? 
which can block memories right?
did they give something similar to war veterans after WW2? and their were some meds given to Gulf war veterans in the early nineties too i believe to block out the memories, which gave the soldiers post traumatic stress disorder


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Arisa1536 said:


> So being a beta blocker that means it treats PTSD?
> which can block memories right?
> did they give something similar to war veterans after WW2? and their were some meds given to Gulf war veterans in the early nineties too i believe to block out the memories, which gave the soldiers post traumatic stress disorder


Yeah beta blockers have long been used for PTSD sufferers, including war veterans. When someone has PTSD they can go into a state of hypervigilance or hyperarousal when the memory of the traumatic event comes into their mind, taking a beta blocker won't block the memory as far as I'm aware, but it will block the bodys physical response to that memory which is usually marked by hypervigilance, racing heart, panic etc. They are also commonly used by PTSD sufferers before bed to prevent nightmares, alpha 1 blockers like trazodone are also occasionally given at night due to the fact that alpha 1 blockers such as trazodone are both sedating and share similair properties, their use during the day though is usually unfavourable due to the fact that they cause more side effects than beta blockers such as sedation as formentioned as well as dizziness (especially postural hypotension.)


----------

